# Gower sites - Any suggestions for my first ever MH trip ??



## 107966 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi All, 

Over the winter, I brought an Peugeot Autosleeper Talismann '04 and I'm planning my first ever trip in it in a couple of weekends time. (slightly nervous)

I like the Gower area and so I'm interested if anyone can recommend / suggest a good spot for a couple of nights...

I'd really appreciate any tips, especially with access to beaches for fishing / surfing, etc...

Thanks in anticipation..

Mark :?:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrs Zeb will remember the name of a good one we stayed at, but she's gone to bed.

If nobody else comes up with one I'll ask her in the morning.

Cheers

P.S. It was a Caravan Club site, and might have been "Members only", so if you are not a member it would pay to check first (_when you know where the hell I'm talking about! :roll: :roll:_ )


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

We stayed at Gowerton CC site last year. It's open to non-members and is very convenient for the whole of the Gower.

The address is

Gowerton Caravan Club Site
Pont-y-Cob Road,
Gowerton,
Swansea,
SA4 3QP

if I can remember my eastings from my northings, the OS map reference is SS 581969.

There are several large car parks on the Gower, but all the ones we used had dire warnings against overnight parking. My OS map of the peninsular shows at least a dozen camp sites - there are about fifteen CC CLs* on the Gower but they are member only sites.

If you need any more details, let me know.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

* CC CLs: Caravan Club Certified Locations. Only five outfits allowed on at a time and limited facilities; generally very inexpensive.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gowerton, that's the one.  

Well done Roy.   Nice site too, but I don't think the crime in the area is quite as bad as the notices would suggest. 

Mrs Zeb comes from not far away, and she was a bit surprised by the apparent crime wave on the Gower. Worth noting though, and worth taking extra precautions.

Cheers


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry, Zeb. I didn't mean that you were likely to be the victim of crime, but rather a visit from the gentlemen in blue at 3 am telling you to move your flipping bottom, or whatever it was that Eliza Doolittle said...

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

Not sure if you're after a wildcamp spot or site, but this site has great views over what is possibly one of the best bays in the country:

http://www.threecliffsbay.com/

If you're after a wildcamp spot, we've stayed outside the King Arthur pub in Reynoldston (on the edge of the common) a few times without any bother.

Wasn't aware the Gower had a crime wave - we've been many times without trouble.

Cheers
Griff


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

I wholeheartedly agree with Griff - Three Cliffs Bay is stunning, especially if you can park in the "front row" at the edge of the cliff (but not when it is blowing a gale!)

Gowerton is lovely too and you can bike down the cycle track (disused rail line) all the way to Swansea, which is very nice too.

Sue


----------

